# Swallow Farm. July 2014



## cunningplan (Jul 31, 2014)

The Mrs is still away so onmyown and myself decided to take a look at a place we thought would be worth a look, but it was a no go, so I set the satnav for one of the places I didn't get to on Saturday. I have been this route loads of times and while passing this place decided at long last to take a look.
The first thing which hit us was the smell, it looks like the sheep had got in at some point. It was so bad I had to do it in two hits with a look around the little barn and out houses between.
We have called it Swallow farm as when we walked in we noticed a few birds nests, then a swallow flew from somewhere and was stuck in a window, I carefully caught it and let it fly outside.
Not that much left but well worth a look if passing.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/cunningplan/sets/72157646097306243/
















































































































We never did get to where we were heading, that will have to wait 

Pity I cant put a smell patch on here  Thanks for looking


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 31, 2014)

Lovely little place you got there mr plan  great photos too.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Both sets of photos are absolutely splendid Tony,the tiled fireplace and the David Brown are just ace thanks for sharing and saving the swallow.


----------



## stu8fish (Aug 1, 2014)

Great shots. I wonder what effect magnesium sulphide injections have.


----------



## Onmyown (Aug 1, 2014)

cunningplan said:


> We never did get to where we were heading, that will have to wait
> 
> Pity I cant put a smell patch on here  Thanks for looking



No mention of being eaten to death, I'm still itching 

Some great shots there fella, I'll try and post some alternative views before the weekends out


----------



## perjury saint (Aug 2, 2014)

*NICE!! stumbled on this one myself last year, got some lovely shots and then proceeded to lose them all to a card failure!! *


----------



## cunningplan (Aug 2, 2014)

perjury saint said:


> *NICE!! stumbled on this one myself last year, got some lovely shots and then proceeded to lose them all to a card failure!! *





I really dread doing that


----------



## Merthyrdarren (Aug 3, 2014)

I see your from.Rhondda im very much.hoping this is a local one wouldn't mind stummbling across this myself living aberdare now!


----------



## Onmyown (Aug 3, 2014)

*Swallow Farm July 2014*

Travelled up to this place one evening last week with Cuningplan, it was a white knuckle ride and I certainly needed the tripod as I was unable to hand hold  We slowly walked up the track for a reckie and went back for our cameras as soon as we new it was derelict.

Apart from gertting bitten to death by midges and nearly fainting through the smell it worked out alright. We both went in the house together and the swallow whizzed past us trying to get out, Mr CP is such a gentle natured beast,he scooped the swallow into his hand and helped it through the window. It must've been nesting in the house coz I took a shot of its nest above the lounge door.

Here's my alternative shots :-
















[url=https://flic.kr/p/oxihig]








[url=https://flic.kr/p/og5jt9]

















[url=https://flic.kr/p/oxxmWC]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/oxn47b]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/ozjQm2]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/og5Bzb]








[url=https://flic.kr/p/og5rz2]





[url=https://flic.kr/p/oxn1qE]








The photographers stance !


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 3, 2014)

Good stuff bud


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 3, 2014)

Great report thank you


----------



## cunningplan (Aug 3, 2014)

great report and photos as normal


----------



## chazman (Aug 3, 2014)

well done both of you. lovely countryside areas remind me of last of the summer wine


----------



## chazman (Aug 3, 2014)

good work.the hoover made me smile and remember my nan bombing around with one. thanx


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 4, 2014)

Great images.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 4, 2014)

Excellent! I love the bit of wallpaper desperately clinging onto the loo roll! 
You've been busy as usual, thanks for sharing


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 4, 2014)

Lovely stuff OMO! Cracking shots! Love to see that you've been busy too!


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 4, 2014)

Just merged these threads as they were from the same visit in case you were wondering!


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 4, 2014)

Proper vintage hoover there
excellent snaps as always


----------

